# Write your name challenge



## BradG (Aug 12, 2015)

Today I decided I was going to write my name in cursive, as over the years, infact since middle school, my scribble merged over to printed text so it was easier to read rather than making the effort to perfect my cursive writing.. life then formed this habit of printing my words. now, it feels like I'm back at school again :biggrin:

at first, thinking this would be really easy to do, I opened a picture of some cursive letters and preceeded to copy them, to write my four letter name. That was a little more challenging than I gave it credit for.







While I appreciate the pic attached is awful penmanship lol, it's one step towards reteaching myself to write properly. I plan on doing 20 minutes a day to see how I improve over due course.

So how good are you guys with your cursive?! would love to see some examples of your writing


----------



## its_only_me (Aug 12, 2015)

If you haven't already then google cursive practice sheets pdf and you will find lots to practice with.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Aug 12, 2015)

When I was in the 4th grade (48 years ago), I got an F in handwriting. My parents limited me to 1 TV show a week as punishment. I picked Star Trek as my show. I recently decided to relearn cursive and like you have been practicing writing the alphabet. Here's my submission. I screwed up my Z.


----------



## BradG (Aug 12, 2015)

Thanks its_only_me, will do 

Nice to know im not the only one figuring out the basics Cwalker. Some of the cursive you see being shown off online is mind blowingly awesome. Certainly an art form in itself.


----------



## oneleggimp (Aug 12, 2015)

Cwalker935 said:


> When I was in the 4th grade (48 years ago), I got an F in handwriting. My parents limited me to 1 TV show a week as punishment. I picked Star Trek as my show. I recently decided to relearn cursive and like you have been practicing writing the alphabet. Here's my submission. I screwed up my Z.
> 
> View attachment 136658


When I was in Elementary School I'd get good grades in everything but every teacher would make the same remark: "Ernest's penmanship is atrocious".    As an adult I was kidded that I missed my calling: I should have been a Physician because my handwriting was unreadable which is the way most Doctor's handwriting is.  In 1998 I ended up in the ICU for about four Months on Vent with a Trach tube in my throat.  Since I couldn't talk all my communication was by writing notes to nurses doctors, visitors, etc. .  I think I probaby wasted several trees in the amount of paper I used during that time.  My wife said my handwriting improved substantially. LOL )


----------



## pianomanpj (Aug 12, 2015)

There's is no politically correct way for me to express how badly I write my signature. Suffice to say that no one could copy it. Ever.


----------



## triw51 (Aug 12, 2015)

I had really bad penmanship in Jr. High but in high school it became very popular to print very neatly with no slant to the letters.  Not sure how it got started but I am sure the teachers loved the fad.  I have been told later that I have very nice handwriting


----------



## silent soundly (Aug 12, 2015)

BradG said:


> .



You picked a bad example to copy. That is not how you make a cursive lower case "r" and it's reflected in your copy of it. The "b" isn't correct either. 

I have poor penmanship as well, but I have been practicing again recently after making my first fountain pen. They make you want to write better.

This one looks good.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Aug 12, 2015)

pianomanpj said:


> There's is no politically correct way for me to express how badly I write my signature. Suffice to say that no one could copy it. Ever.



Actually, scribbled signatures are much easier to forge than those who write a very legible one... (saw that on TV years ago when there was special on criminal activity and they were interviewing a forger)... my last boss had a rather long name and hand signed all of his 150 ++ paychecks to the employees... you could almost overlay the last signature to the first and they would match... mine is different every time I sign it... when I was still in business, most of my letters and documents just had my initials... even today, while I can still write cursive acceptably if I slow down and try, I prefer to print most of what I may want to read later. 

I graduated high school in 1960 and up through my senior year, we were required to use a fountain pen - no ball points - for all papers in English, History, Civics and other courses... only in the math classes were we allowed to use a pencil... never a ball point.   After I got out of high school and entered the navy did I begin to use the ball point... all through my business life I used the BP ... most of the documents I signed and worked with were multiple copies and I needed to be able to print through several sheets plus carbons...(these were the years before the carbon less documents)


----------



## 1080Wayne (Aug 12, 2015)

Hate to have to tell you this Brad , but it looks like your printing would also benefit from some work .


----------



## silent soundly (Aug 12, 2015)

Also, That is not a cursive capital "A". There are other letters that are wrong on the page that you're copying, but those are the incorrect ones in your four letter name. Throw that thing away.


----------



## BradG (Aug 12, 2015)

Lol Wayne I know. Hoping I can learn to write fancy script neatly even if my handwriting is a failure 

No worries it was just one I came across while on my lunch break.  Certainly flexed the muscle memory anyway


----------



## liljohn1368 (Aug 12, 2015)

It has been so long sense I have written anything I don't know for sure if I can even write anymore.   :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:  I type everything I do and then sign it at the bottom..... My signature looks like crap that might be why I  started typing..


----------



## stonepecker (Aug 12, 2015)

I have always been told my hand writting has been great.
As a teen I made statements out for my Dad in the evening after a days worth of work.
Now spelling is something I have always had trouble with. Love 'spell check'.

There were some people I work for that I won't take a hand written order from. I just can't make out their writting.
THEN is when I ask for either a printed or typed order. In my business there is no big eraser.


----------



## wob50 (Aug 12, 2015)

But your pen making is right on the money !!!


----------



## Rink (Aug 12, 2015)

I can write cursive...if I want to...which I don't.  I evolved to printing everything due to the hours spent in drafting class endlessly printing pages full of single letters.  A page of A's...a page of B's...a page of C's...etc.  Ok, probably not hours, but it felt that way at the time. I can print very neatly if I focus on it. And even when I rush, it's not too bad.  Now and then, when I'm under pressure, I kind of morph into a sort of printing/cursive mixture.  Oh well, it makes sense to me.  Cursive only on rate occasions, and I really have to think about it as I'm going.


----------



## sbwertz (Aug 14, 2015)

There is a difference between cursive and calligraphy.  The first page you showed is a calligraphy alphabet, not a cursive alphabet.


----------



## BradG (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks Sharon


----------

